# 05 GTO with Flowmaster Super 44s



## GT_Eater (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is a video clip of my new setup with custom catback, H-pipe, Flowmaster Super 44s, and Volant CAI.

This is a long video (10 mins) so it is very raw and unedited. So please be patient and excuse the camera work by my daughter.


http://media.putfile.com/2005-GTO-w-Flowmaster-Super-44-res-delete-h-pipe


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Great sounding car and excellent camera work by your daughter. I liked her warning to "plug the thingy in so you don't get a ticket"


----------



## GT_Eater (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks!!! She is 8 but is use to riding in daddy's super car. She nicknamed it "Big Red" and thinks of the car as a person in a way as far as taking care of it. She always tells me, shouldn't we go get Big Red a bath or I am glad we got Big Red new tires, his feet are probably sore from your driving daddy. Then laughs at me. So with her around, I do treat the car pretty well.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice cam work in the back


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Is it just me or does that last red light take for ever?

I like the sound. Very agressive. I was looking into getting the 44's myself. You might have just convinced me.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

sounds reminds me of a muscle car sound. not as loud as i thought it would have been which is good. i give it 3 thumbs up.:cheers


----------



## TheEricHarris (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds great. How do you like it? Any annoying drone?

Also, do you know what part # you got? I'm guessing 942549? I am going with this exact setup on Sat and need to make sure the shop gets the right mufflers.

Eric


----------

